# Mozzarella



## tropics (Feb 12, 2015)

Made my first fresh Mozzarella 



Heated the milk to 85* and added the citric acid.



Continued heating to 100* added the rennet



Here I missed a step and I shut the burner off. Let it rest for 10min. then removed the curds



Strained into a colander



Finished pick wife didn't want to take any more pics. so no shots of needing the cheese.



It is good



Thanks for looking


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Congrats, Tropics, looks great  I smoked my last ones, still waiting

gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice Job, Richie!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I love that snack tray!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey I forgot one thing   My Bad  ----    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













           
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       

Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Gary and John.

Gary if I had not seen your post I don't think I would have even tried this.

Thanks again


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks, makes my fell good when I can inspire someone

gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey Richie, nice job man !  I've gotta try this... Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Feb 14, 2015)

I keep swearing I am going to do this, I love fresh Mozzeralla.

Looks like you now know how to make cheese.

Congrats man.

Looks great, and nice recovery.


----------



## bear55 (Feb 14, 2015)

I am going to try this as my citric acid just arrived from Amazon.


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey Foam and Bear55,  It's real easy, takes me about a hour start to finish, And it's good

Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2015)

One thing I need to add is,  When you are near the end kneading and stretching add your salt, It does need some salt.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2015)

gary s said:


> One thing I need to add is,  When you are near the end kneading and stretching add your salt, It does need some salt.
> 
> Gary


That part I did remember Thanks again.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 14, 2015)

Good lookin' . Never made any cheese and this always looks the easiest to try.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks great.   I need to try makin cheese.


----------



## tropics (Feb 15, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great. I need to try makin cheese.


dave17a

Its easy to make here is a web page, I bought the refill kit from Chef Central 

www.roaringbrookdairy.com/  they have a step by step video. Also gary s has his step by step

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169481/mozzarella-thursday


----------



## driedstick (Feb 15, 2015)

Tropics, very nice job!! But you all are putting too many things on my 'TO DO" list LOL

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 15, 2015)

Richie, Nice looking cheese ,well done !


----------



## tropics (Feb 15, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, Nice looking cheese ,well done !


CM Thanks for the Point and I like to say Thank You to all for the kind words.


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

I need to take my smoked Mozz. out tomorrow and try it   been three weeks

Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2015)

gary s said:


> I need to take my smoked Mozz. out tomorrow and try it   been three weeks
> 
> Gary


I am waiting to see that


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

I'll take some pics and give you my results

Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2015)

gary s said:


> I'll take some pics and give you my results
> 
> Gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 21, 2015)

Is it cheese yet??

The longer the wait, the greater the reward.


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Is it cheese yet??
> 
> The longer the wait, the greater the reward.


Alright, alright, alright   I opened one just now  The smoke really kicks it up a notch, a nice mild smoke flavor (very mild)  Just right 

Here are a couple of pics.  Really good and super easy  Homemade cheese and cold smoked  Pretty good combination 













IMG_20150221_124658_242.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2015






You can see the smokey color  Stayed in the fridge a little over 3 weeks













IMG_20150221_124807_280.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2015)

gary s said:


> Alright, alright, alright   I opened one just now  The smoke really kicks it up a notch, a nice mild smoke flavor (very mild)  Just right
> 
> Here are a couple of pics.  Really good and super easy  Homemade cheese and cold smoked  Pretty good combination
> 
> ...


Really looks good but I want mine with some crackers and salami.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 21, 2015)

What? It didn't come out sliced? Wrong recipe I guess.

Looks good Gary. I am guessing the smoke smell adds a lot.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks very nice & tasty Gary, great job !  You've really inspired me to give this a try here in the near future !  Again, awesome job !  Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

To me the smoke gives it a different flavor, You can still taste the Mozzarella but just a mild smokey flavor. I used my AMNPS with wine barrel pellets  

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 22, 2015)

Gary, Good looking cheese!


----------

